# snake avoidance training



## setter_slayer (Sep 20, 2011)

Anybody know of any rattler avoidance training available in north utah? I know there was a guy that used to do it once or twice a year but I heard he retired. Google hasn't generated any good leads for me.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

He does still make the trip to Utah a couple times a year. I would suspect he will be here again this summer.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I would love to find a clinic for this as well and can probably drum up a few friends to come with me if we need the numbers


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think snake avoidance happens when you stay in your house. Snakes are nothing to be affraid of. I found this one this weekend









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

SW, not sure if you noticed this was likely referring to hunting dogs. Snakes can be a HUGE problem for an upland dog, and that's why they were looking into snake-avoidance training. People can consciously avoid snakes. Dogs need special training to attempt to prevent a fatal encounter.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't know that ha ha. The post come up under trending. I thought it was just a few guys scared of snakes. 

I would think if a dog gets bit by a snake it's something that goes with the teritory. Kind of like repairing bear or lion dammage. 

Sounds like an interesting class if you can find one. I'd actually like to see it in person and I don't even have a dog. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wasatch Wing & Clay has held them in the past. Might want to give Chazz a call down there and see.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I would be interested as well if someone finds a class.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

He typically come up to SLC from Arizona around the end of July and stays for a couple weeks. I will let you know when he is planning on coming up and holding his classes. Yes, he uses live rattlesnakes.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> He typically come up to SLC from Arizona around the end of July and stays for a couple weeks. I will let you know when he is planning on coming up and holding his classes. Yes, he uses live rattlesnakes.


What is his name and where does he normally run the clinics?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have thought about driving to Boise for the clinic held there- $50. If I could combine it with something else I would. Right now- they get the shot and I hope for the best or at least the hope in the back of my mind that it gives me a little more time to get to the vet.


----------

